# [DNS] y'a-t-il un cache local ?

## bulki

Yopla  :Wink: 

je voulais savoir si sous linux il y avait un "serveur de dns local" comme sous windows... Par exemple, si je vais sur www.gentoo.org, il m'enregistre l'ip correspondant au nom dans un cache à quelque part pendant un certain moment... Ca se fait sans devoir installer Bind ou autre ?

Merci

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Je ne crois pas. J'ai installé dnsmasq.

----------

## PabOu

EDIT : suppression d'une grosse bétise ;)

----------

## man in the hill

salut,

C'est toi qui installe et configure ton serveur DNS sous gentoo, il n'y en a pas d'office mais tu as un résolveur qui va résoudre les noms grâce aux serveurs DNS présent ds ton resolv.conf en conséquence, je ne crois pas qu'il y ai un cache mais pour tester tu n'as qu'a commenter tes serveurs DNS ds ton resolv.conf...en même temps si tu t'intéresses aux réseaux, la conf de bind est à connaître sur les bouts des doigts...

                                                                     @+

----------

## bibi.skuk

moi j'utilise dnrd qui est un proxy dns, c'est surement ca que tu cherche...

----------

## letoff

 *bulki wrote:*   

> je voulais savoir si sous linux il y avait un "serveur de dns local" comme sous windows... 

 

Bien sur! Il s'agit du démon nscd qui fait partie intégrante de la glibc. Pour vider le cache du résolveur il suffit de redémarrer le démon. Ca correspond à un ipconfig /flushdns sous Windoze.

Attention à paramétrer correctement le fichier /etc/nscd.conf pour activer le cache DNS et pas seulement les password et autres services.

Hth.

[EDIT] je dis bien sur, mais à la seule condition que tu parles bien de la partie résolveur du DNS et non pas la partie serveur comme Bind (qu'il soit paramétré en serveur cache uniquement ou pas). Si tu souhaites plus d'explications où si je ne suis pas suffisament clair, n'hésites pas à me relancer.

----------

## bulki

en fait j'ai fait une recherche sur google, ça ne m'a pas donné grand chose. Je ne savais pas trop comment étaient géré les caches sous linux. Je pensais que BIND était vraiment pour monter un "gros" serveur DNS...

En tout cas, je prends vos conseils et je vais essayer dès que j'aurai un moment  :Wink:  merci

EDIT: Letoff, j'avais pas lu ton message. C'est EXACTEMENT ce que je cherchais... merci !

----------

## kaoul

De tout ce que j'ai trouvé sur Internet, nscd est un programme pour LDAP non ?

Moi j'utilise bind et c'est très simple. Voici un petit tutoriel pour faire du cache DNS en local. Pas besoin de lire des docs de plusieurs pages juste pour faire du cache  :Wink: 

----------

## sd44

 *letoff wrote:*   

>  *bulki wrote:*   je voulais savoir si sous linux il y avait un "serveur de dns local" comme sous windows...  
> 
> Bien sur! Il s'agit du démon nscd qui fait partie intégrante de la glibc. Pour vider le cache du résolveur il suffit de redémarrer le démon. Ca correspond à un ipconfig /flushdns sous Windoze.
> 
> Attention à paramétrer correctement le fichier /etc/nscd.conf pour activer le cache DNS et pas seulement les password et autres services.
> ...

 

es tu sûr que c'est comme sous windows ? car quand je fait un "nscd -g" par exemple il me dit "nscd: nscd n'est pas en exécution!" donc je suppose que ce service est un plus qu'il n'est pas utilisé par defaut.

je me pose aussi la question, y a t'il une résolution a chaque fois ou y a t'il un mini cache ? (c'est sure qu'il y a qu'a sniffer mais bon ce post eveille ma curiosoté aussi).

personnelement je dirais qu'il fait une résolution a chaque fois.

----------

## Uggy

Je m'etais deja posé cette question de cache DNS client sous Linux...

Effectivement sous Windows il y a un cache local.. de mémoire 24h de "positive cache" et 1 heure pour le "negative".. je ne suis pas sur des valeurs et j'ai la flemme de vérifier mais c'est un truc "énorme" qui pose pas mal de problème..

J'avais donc cherché a l'époque pour Linux.. et rien de tres clair qui disait vraiment "oui il y a" ou "non il n'y a pas"...

(si ce n'est nscd mais qui n'est a priori pas trop installé par défaut sur les distrib a base de Linux.. a priori c'est plus du Solaris si ma memoire est bonne...)

Un jour je vais a une conférence DNS pour la bonne raison qu'elle etait animée par Môsieur Cricket Liu (plusieurs O'Reilly's sur Bind et le DNS..) de passage en France...... j'ai profité de la séquence "Question/réponse" a la fin pour lui poser cette fameuse question de cache coté client Linux... La réponse a été (de memoire et ma traduction en francais):

" A priori non, je n'ai pas connaissance d'un cache de ce type sur Linux.. il y a des démons qu'on peut installer en + peut etre par defaut sur certains autres Unix (NDT: il parle de nscd).. mais sous Linux, pour moi non il n'y a aucun cache "de base") "

Voila... Donc moi je dis que si ca ne dit rien a Cricket Liu, c'est qu'il n'y en a pas !   :Smile: 

----------

